# Finally got my fish all together. Am stoked. (Pic heavy)



## Ten Tonne Tomahawk (Apr 24, 2015)

Hi guys, just wanted to share some pics of my crew. I finally took possession of the final 5 members today and to say I was nervous to introduce them is a slight understatement.
I have had a massive swing in the recent months. I did have a highly varied mix, lots of Haps, peacocks, Mbuna and some tangs. I would hesitate to recommend for people to do what I did, looking back, but I have re-designed the tank, removed some fish that were providing headaches and finally got my mix right.
This sin't all of them, it's all of them I managed to capture well. I'll try for more later.

First up, my new pride and joy, Nimbochromis Linni. The wound to the venustus was from a N. Tetracanthus, who has since been re-homed.


Nimbochromis Venustus


Nimbochromis Polystigma very hard to find in adult size


Nimbochromis Livingstoni


Nimbochromis Fuscotaniatus (excuse the crud on the glass)


Champsochromis Caeruleus, he has a kink in his tail, so he wasn't wanted.


Placidochromis Milomo Super VC 10. Rare fish and a great find. (Again with the crud???)


Protomelas Steveni Taiwan Reef. Don't get many of these either.


Cyrtocara Moorii, this guy flipped out last time I added fish, so he was watched closely.


Copadichromis Borleyi Kadango. This guys colours have yet to peak.


Tropheus Sp. "Red Firecracker"


Fossochromis Rostratus Dropped his colour during white spot treatment and hasn't regained it yet....


Lepediolamprologus Lemairi My favorite Tang.


Metriclima Hajomaylandi My favorite Mbuna by a long way.


Cynotilapia Afra


Naevochromis Chrysogaster has occasional flushes of colour, but remains buried behind more dominant fish.


Aulonocara Sp Bi-Color 500 interesting fish. Not a fan of hybrids, but this guy was only $10.


----------



## james1983 (Dec 23, 2007)

Nice collection. Love the nimbos. I have 3 out of 5. A local supplier has 6" linni's in stock so I'll have one soon. Kinda iffy on the fusco.


----------



## Aaron S (Apr 4, 2015)

You forgot the yellow lab that I saw in the background!

Those are not my kind of fish but they are really cool. How did you go about finding full grown fish? Did you order them online or do you live near a large enough city that you can find people near you with tanks?


----------



## plug (Nov 10, 2013)

Love the Linni

I am searching high and low in my area but these are very difficult to find here


----------



## Ten Tonne Tomahawk (Apr 24, 2015)

james1983 said:


> Nice collection. Love the nimbos. I have 3 out of 5. A local supplier has 6" linni's in stock so I'll have one soon. Kinda iffy on the fusco.


Yeah, the Fusco is the biggest bully and the second smallest of them. They do look the best out of all of them, colour wise.


----------



## Ten Tonne Tomahawk (Apr 24, 2015)

Aaron S said:


> You forgot the yellow lab that I saw in the background!
> 
> Those are not my kind of fish but they are really cool. How did you go about finding full grown fish? Did you order them online or do you live near a large enough city that you can find people near you with tanks?


Mail ordering fish does not exist in Australia. I guess we just wouldn't have the population to support it.
I am in Melbourne. There are several fairly good LFS in my area, and although I have to drive for one and a half hours for some, it is worth it.
Most of the larger stuff came from Gumtree, which I guess is like craiglist, where it's individuals selling things to other individuals. I couldn't buy juvies for the money I got those bigger boys for, from someone who was more interested in them going to a good home.


----------



## FishMaster43 (Feb 20, 2015)

Nice collection you have there, i hope tank stays calm and placid for you, they all look too aggressive for me, good luck.


----------



## Ten Tonne Tomahawk (Apr 24, 2015)

FishMaster43 said:


> Nice collection you have there, i hope tank stays calm and placid for you, they all look too aggressive for me, good luck.


They aren't really much more of a problem than smaller fish, they just do more damage if they go rogue.
What part of Australia are you from?


----------



## klimarov (May 12, 2015)

tropheus is sexy, i want one now, still have room


----------

